# Refinishing Baseboard



## WRDinAZ (Jan 4, 2009)

I have stained pine baseboard that needs to be refinished. It's about 20 years old. I think the stain may be ok if I can get the varnish (unknown material) off. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

I refinished baseboards, wainscotting, stairway, railings and 8 fireplace mantels in a 3000+ s.f. 1913 Foursquare house I renovated years ago into a B&B. Use a chemical stripper, scrapers, toothbrushes, steel wool, lots of rags and paint thinner for cleanup. It is a messy job, but the gunk does wonders. If the baseboard can be removed, that would be ideal. Otherwise, get lots of dropclothes and do it in place.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

breakfastchef said:


> I refinished baseboards, wainscotting, stairway, railings and 8 fireplace mantels in a 3000+ s.f. 1913 Foursquare house I renovated years ago into a B&B. Use a chemical stripper, scrapers, toothbrushes, steel wool, lots of rags and paint thinner for cleanup. It is a messy job, but the gunk does wonders. If the baseboard can be removed, that would be ideal. Otherwise, get lots of dropclothes and do it in place.



Using a chemical stripper will remove the finish, and probably some of the stain, so ready yourself to restain if necessary. Removing the moulding is a PITA, and the possibility of breakage and refitting joints if any may not work out to well.

I would just strip and finish in place, and wear my best knee pads I've got.


----------



## WRDinAZ (Jan 4, 2009)

I've already got the baseboard off. I was going to try hitting it with some 220 or finer sandpaper or maybe a Scotch-Brite type of material. I may need to touch up the stain in a few places.

Anybody ever try rubbing alcohol or acetone on a cloth to get the sawdust off. It's something we do at work although its not sawdust or any wood product. It does a nice job with the sawdust too.


----------

